# U.f.o. Spaghetti Pizza



## Timeloyd (May 14, 2006)

*U.F.O. Spaghetti Pizza*

U.F.O. stands for Unusual Food Object because it is a Pizza made with Fettachini Spaghetti. It is really amazingly hoopy.     
    I put Butter Knifes in my freezer to keep foods like cheese from sticking to them. 
   12 Ounces / 340 grams Fetachini Noddles
   4 Ounces / 1/2 Cup Powder Pamazon Cheese
   8 Ounces / 226 grams shreaded Mozzarela
   8 Ounces / 226 grams shreaded Italian or Pizza Cheese (Favorite blend)
   1 Large Egg
   26.5 Ounces/1 lb.10.5 Oz/751 grams of Spaghetti/Pasta Sauce.
   6 Ounces / 170 grams Sliced Mushrooms
   Hamburger Optional
   NO OIL IS USED.

   Boil 16 Oz. Fettucini(Flat Spaghetti) Noodles until soft. Drain off H2O/Water.
   Add 1/2 Cup / 4 Ounces Parmazon Cheese Add Yolk of 1 Egg like a Flying Saucer entering the Noodle Galaxy. Stir in 1 Cup shreaded Mozzarelli Cheese.
   Mix everything together clock wise for Positive Energy until confused~mixed up. Pour it all into an unoiled 9 inch Pie Pan (Cake Pan can be used for a Vogon ship) but Flatten the top and make sure the noddles don't escape over the sides.
   Bring 26 Oz. Spaghetti Sauce to boil and then simmer.
   Preheat Oven at 350 degrees.
   Fry 1/2 package Mushrooms in margarine/butter. If useing 8 oz. Mushrooms in a jar do not cook but drain before useing. Stir into sauce and shut off immediately.
   Optional ~ If using Hamburger cook separetly until brown through out. Hamburger is added first to Spaghetti Sauce then Mushrooms stirring clockwise and shut off.
   Get 8 oz. bags of Motzarelli Cheese, and Italian or Pizza Cheese out of refrigerator, open and reseal. Set aside. This is done in case the Spaghetti Sauce tries to escape as it hates round speghetti so I use Fettachini so it can't roll off it.
   STIR all the Mushrooms in the Spaghetti Sauce and pour the mixture into the center of Spaghetti and using a cold butter knife spread it to the edge covering~hiding the Spaghetti. The Spaghetti Sauce may try to run away if not thick enough.
   IMMEDIATELY POUR 8 oz. shreaded Motzarelli Cheese onto center of Spaghetti Sauce and using cold butter knife from freezer (nothing sticks to it well) spread flat but not to the very edge covering Spaghetti Sauce with cheese like a blanket.
   Then pour and spread 8 oz.shreaded Italian or Pizza Cheese or favorite Cheese mixture onto center and spread flat to short of the the edge of The Spaghetti Pizza with cold butter knife.
   Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes or two TV comercials (15 minutes apart commercials).
   If Cheese on top appears done or ring is around it so it looks like a U.F.O. remove from the oven.
   Cheese may flow off Pie Pan while cooking if was too close to the edge so while soft use knife to put it back on top where needed. Let cool down and meditate.
   Put 2 Toothpicks or similar near center for U.F.O antenna if you want to contact Aliens.
   When mostly cool serve to Sentient Beings and aliens. Share and enjoy. 
   WARNING : DO NOT FEED IT TO THE RAVENOUS BUG BLATTER BEAST OF TRALL AS HE IS VERY RAVENOUS.


----------



## thumpershere2 (May 14, 2006)

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVery interesting but I think I will stick to my sausage and pepperoni pizza and a meatball ,spaghetti on seperate plates..


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 14, 2006)

interesting


----------



## JMediger (May 14, 2006)

This reminds me of a recipe my mom used to make if we had left over spaghetti ... She called it spaghetti pie and she would add green beans to the mix. Her recipe was a little easier to follow though - and there were no aliens interested in it either  .


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 14, 2006)

I really like the idea of it!!! Sounds like a lot of fun. I just printed out the recipe you posted. Thanks for a very creative dish!!


----------



## Piccolina (May 16, 2006)

I would totally give it a try! It looks out of this world  

I sometimes make a frittata with left-over pasta and fresh parm, which might be vaguely similar to this pizza recipe.


----------



## Robo410 (May 16, 2006)

Live long and prosper Timeloyd; beam me up, Scotty, there's a spaghitza to be eaten, warp 6! Engage!


----------



## Corinne (May 16, 2006)

A couple places in this area make "Spaghetti Pizza", "Baked Ziti Pizza", & "Lasagna Pizza". They are actually pretty good! I've done Spaghetti Pizza with a Boboli crust & leftover spaghetti & I liked it. Then again, I am also a big fan of a "s'ghetti sammich"!


----------



## Constance (May 16, 2006)

Sure sounds good to me!


----------

